# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Κινητήριες και Προωστήριες Εγκαταστάσεις Πλοίων >  Αεριοστροβιλοι-λειτουργια των αεριοστροβιλων

## Michael

Θα επιθυμούσα να πληροφορηθώ αν υπάρχουν μελέτες ή δημοσιευσεις ή γενικά στοιχεία που να προτείνουν την χρήση αεριοστροβίλων από τα πλοία στο μέλλον ή την χρησιμοποίηση αερίου αντί για πετρέλαιο σαν κύριο καύσιμο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από ότι έχω καταλάβει η έρευνα επικεντρώνεται στη βελτίωση των υπαρχόντων κινητήρων ντίζελ. Γίνονται πολλές έρευνες διεθνώς για την μείωση της ρύπανσης από τις ναυτικές μηχανές.
Στο τρέχον τεύχος της διμηνιαίας έκδοσης των Τεχνικών Χρονικών του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου της Ελλάδας που παρουσιάζεται το Εργαστήριο Ναυτικής Μηχανολογίας του ΕΜΠ αναφέρονται κάποια διεθνή ερευνητικά προγράμματα σε αυτόν τον τομέα (όλη η παρουσίαση στην διεύθυνση http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/portal/PUBLICATIONS/BYMONTHLY_PUBLICATIONS/DIMINIAIA_2007/5o%20%D4%E5%FD%F7%EF%F2%202007/01_ergastirio_ENM.pdf)
"LIFETIME (Low In Fuel and Emissions Two-stroke Intelligent Marine Engine) – Σύστημα
βελτιστοποίησης λειτουργίας ναυτικών κινητήρων με έλεγχο των εκπομπών ρύπων (MAN-B&W Diesel A/S, Germanischer Lloyd, DANAOS Shipping Co., ABB, 2000-2003).
SMOKERMEN (SMOKe Emission Reduction in Marine ENgines) – Μείωση εκπομπών καπνού από ναυτικούς κινητήρες σε μεταβατική φόρτιση (ABB Turbo Systems, WOODWARD, Germanischer Lloyd, 2002-2006).
HERCULES (High Efficiency engine R&D for Combustion with Ultra-Low Emissions for Ships) – Ανάπτυξη σειράς νέων τεχνολογιών για τη δραστική μείωση εκπομπών ρύπων (σαράντα συμμετέχοντες μεταξύ των οποίων: MAN, WARTSILA, ABB, MAHLE, HUT, ETH, MIBA, DLR, AALBORG, OMT, 2004-2007) - είναι το μεγαλύτερο παγκοσμίως έργο στους ναυτικούς κινητήρες."
Θα ψάξω λεπτομέρειες για τα ερευνητικά προγράμματα αυτά.

----------


## Azzos

Kalimera file

Gia tsekarise afto to site!mporei na se endiaferei!
http://www.rolls-royce.com/marine/pr...bines/mt30.jsp

http://www.rolls-royce.com/marine/pr...es/default.jsp

----------


## Michael

Ευχαριστω για την ανταπόκριση!

Επίσης μια ακόμη χρήσιμη σελίδα για όποιον άλλον τυχόν τον απασχολεί το θέμα:
http://www.virtualpet.com/pe/portals/mdrive.htm#ships

----------


## mastropanagos

Τα κυρια τμηματα που απαρτιζουν εναν αεριοστροβιλο ειναι ο συμπιεστης,ο θαλαμος καυσεως και ο στροβιλος.Ο συμπιεστης και ο στροβιλος συνδεονται με μια η περισσοτερες ατρακτους,που μεταδιδουν τη κινηση απο το στροβιλο στο συμπιεστη.Μετα απο το στροβιλο στους αεροπορικους κινητηρες ακολουθει το ακροφυσιο,το οποιο επιταχυνει τη ροη των καυσαεριων,ωστε να προσδωσει την απαραιτητη ωση για τη κινηση του αεροσκαφους..Στους επιγειους η ναυτικους αεριοστροβιλους στη θεση του ακροφυσιου υπαρχει ο στροβιλος ισχυος,ο οποιος απορροφα την ενεργεια των καυσαεριων που απομενει,για να την μετατρεψει σε μηχανικη ισχυ..
Στους αεριοστροβιλους ο αερας εισερχεται απο καταλληλα διαμορφωμενο αγωγο (αγωγος εισοδου) στο συμπιεστη.Ο συμπιεστης μπορει να ειναι φυγοκεντρικος (στις μικρες μηχανες) η αξονικος (στις περισσοτερες των περιπτωσεων),με μια η περισσοτερες βαθμιδες συμπιεσεων.Καθε βαθμιδα αποτελειται απο μια σειρα κινητων πτερυγιων (ροτορας) και μια σειρα σταθερων πτερυγιων (στατορας).Οι ροτορες των βαθμιδων συνδεονται στον αξονα (η τους αξονες) της μηχανης και περιστρεφομενοι προσδιδουν κινητικη ενεργεια στον αερα,ενω αυξανουν και τη πιεση.Στη συνεχεια,στο στατορα που ακολουθει,μερος της κινητικης ενεργειας του αερα μετατρεπεται σε πιεση.Ετσι,σταδιακα, η πιεση του αερα αυξανεται μεσα στο συμπιεστη και ο αερας εξερχεται απο το συμπιεστη με μεγαλυτερη πιεση και μεγαλυτερη πυκνοτητα,απο οτι στη εισοδο του.
Μετα το συμπιεστη,ο αερας οδηγειται στο θαλαμο καυσεως.Εκει εγχυεται απο καταλληλες διαταξεις το καυσιμο και αναμειγνυεται με τον εισερχομενο συμπιεσμενο αερα.Ο θαλαμος καυσεως μπορει να εχει διαφορετικες μορφες,αλλα κατα βαση μπορει να θεωρηθει σαν ενας διπλος σωληνας.Ο εξωτερικος σωληνας διαχωριζει  το ρευστο απο το περιβαλλον και αποτελει το κελυφος του θαλαμου καυσεως.Σε αυτον οδηγειται ο συμπιεσμενος αερας μετα την εξοδο του απο το συμπιεστη.Ο εσωτερικος σωληνας (φλογοσωληνας) ειναι διατρητος,ωστε να εισερχεται ο αερας στο εσωτερικο του,στροβιλιζομενος.Εκει πραγματοποιειται η καυση,ενω τα καυσαερια εξερχονται απο το πισω ανοιγμα του φλογοσωληνα.Η καυση του καυσιμου πραγματοποιειται σχεδον υπο σταθερη πιεση,ενω λαμβανει χωρα συνεχως.Αυτο εχει ως αποτελεσμα να μην επιτρεπεται να αυξηθει η θερμοκρασια των καυσαεριων σε πολυ υψηλα επιπεδα,λογω του κινδυνου καταστροφης των υλικων του θαλαμου καυσεως και κυριως του στροβιλου που ακολουθει.Αντιθετως,στις εμβολοφορες ΜΕΚ,λογω της παρεμβολης των φασεων εισαγωγης και εξαγωγης,τα χιτωνια εχουν τη δυνατοτητα να ψυχθουν,οποτε οι αναπτυσσομενες θερμοκρασιες στο εσωτερικο τους μπορει να ειναι μεγαλυτερες.Αυτος ειναι ο λογος που οι αεριοστροβιλοι δεν μπορυν να επιτυχουν τους βαθμους αποδοσεως που επιτυγχανουν οι κινητηρες diesel.
Μετα το θαλαμο καυσεως το καυσαεριο οδηγειται στο στροβιλο καυσαεριων.Ο στροβιλος ειναι συνηθως αξονικης ροης,παρομοιος με τους στροβιλους καυσαεριων των στροβιλουπερπληρωτων.Αποτελειται απο μια η (συνηθως) περισσοτερες βαθμιδες.Καθε βαθμιδα αποτελειται απο μια σειρα σταθερων πτερυγιων (οδηγα πτερυγια - guide vanes η nozzles),ακολουθουμενη απο μια σειρα κινητων πτερυγιων (ροτορας).Τα οδηγα πτερυγια παραλαμβανουν το καυσαεριο και το επιταχυνουν,προσδιδοντας του συστροφη (περιφερειακη συνιστωσα ταχυτητας).Το καυσαεριο περιστρεφομενο προσπιπτει στα πτερυγια του ροτορα και προκαλει τη περιστροφη τους.Ο ροτορας,λογω της σχεδιασεως του,αφαιρει τη συστροφη απο το καυσαεριο και μαζι αφαιρει και μερος της ενεργειας του.Ετσι μειωνεται σταδιακα η ενεργειακη σταθμη  των καυσαεριων σε καθε βαθμιδα του στροβιλου.Η πτωση αυτης της ενεργειακης σταθμεως εμφανιζεται ως μειωση της πιεσεως και της θερμοκρασιας των καυσαεριων.
Στους κινητηρες αντιδρασεως (κινητηρες jet),η ισχυς που απορροφα ο στροβιλος απο τα καυσαερια ειναι ακριβως αυτη που χρειαζεται ο συμπιεστης  για τη περιστροφη του και τη συμπιεση του αερα (αν δεν ληφθουν υποψη οι μηχανικες απωλειες στον αξονα που τους συνδεει και η χρηση ισχυος για βοηθητικους μηχανισμους).Αυτος ακριβως ειναι ο λογος υπαρξεως του στροβιλου,δηλαδη να απορροφα τοση ενεργεια απο τα καυσαερια οση απαιτειται για την περιστροφη του συμπιεστη.
Τα καυσαερια εξερχομενα απο το στροβιλο εχουν ακομη πολυ υψηλη ενεργειακη σταθμη.Αυτη τους η ενεργεια ειναι η ωφελιμη ενεργεια που παραγει ο αεριοστροβιλος.Αναλογα με τη χρηση του αεριοστροβιλου πραγματοποιειται με διαφορετικο τροπο η εκμεταλευση της ενεργειας αυτης.Στην περιπτωση ενος κινητηρα αεροσκαφους,τα θερμα καυσαερια οδηγουνται σε ενα ακροφυσι,οπου επιταχυνονται και εξερχονται απο το πισω μερος του ακροφυσιου στην ατμοσφαιρα με πολυ υψηλη ταχυτητα και ορμη,Η μεταβολη της ορμης που πραγματοποιειται στο εργαζομενο μεσο (αερας-καυσαερια) μεταξυ της εισοδου και της εξοδου του κινητηρα προκαλει την ωστικη δυναμη που κινει το αεροσκαφος.
Στην περιπτωση που ο αεριοστροβιλος χρησιμοποιειται για τη παραγωγη μηχανικης ισχυος (κινηση ελικας η ηλεκτρογεννητριας),τα καυσαερια διερχονται μεσα απο δευτερο στροβιλο *(στροβιλος ισχυος)*,ο οποιος απορροφα επιπλεον τμημα της ενεργειας τους,το οποιο αποδιδει ως μηχανικη ισχυ στον αξονα περιστροφηε του.Ο στροβιλος ισχυος μπορει να ειναι συνδεδεμενος στον ιδιο η σε διαφορετικο αξονα απο το στροβιλο που κινει το συμπιεστη.Τα καυσαερια μετα το στροβιλο ισχυος εχουν χαμηλη πιεση (λιγο πανω απο την ατμοσφαιρικη) και αρκετα χαμηλοτερη θερμοκρασια απο αυτην του θαλαμου καυσεως,και οδηγουνται μεσω καταλληλου αγωγου στην ατμοσφαιρα.Η θερμοκρασια τους,αν και μειωμενη,ειναι ακομα αρκετα υψηλη,συνεπως τα καυσαερια εχουν ακομα αρκετη ενεργεια.Χρησιμοποιουνται διαφορες διαταξεις για την εκμεταλευση της ενεργειας αυτης,η οποια διαφορετικα απορριπτεται στην ατμοσφαιρα...!!!
Το παρον κειμενο προερχεται απο δικη μου εργασια πανω στους αεριοστροβιλους..!!

----------

